# 'Over 100' Taleban rebels killed



## Drone_pilot (Jun 23, 2005)

*US and Afghan officials say that more than 100 Taleban fighters have been killed in southern Afghanistan in one of the biggest offensives in two years.*

Hundreds of Afghan troops backed by US-led coalition forces have taken part in the clashes in Zabul province that started on Tuesday.

The Taleban deny having lost any of their men

BBC Read More


----------

